# new trailer



## hiebs (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi guys, looking to purchase a new trailer for my 14ft sea king, any suggestions ??? What brand should I look for and how much should I expect to pay?

Thank's for the help!!


----------



## Brine (Jun 21, 2012)

Welcome to TinBoats!

I don't think brand matters as much as condition (assuming you are looking at something used). I'd expect to pay around $300 for a 14ft trailer. It could be that you find one for that price that is good to go, or one for half that price that needs an additional $150 of work. As with anything, sky is the limit on how much you put into it, but $300 would be my expectations.


----------



## azekologi (Jun 25, 2012)

From what I've seen the boat trailer market varies as widely as the boat market for a given geographic area. In my neck of the woods you can get a decent trailer for a 14' boat around $400.

As with anything used, price is going to vary depending on condition, age, and needed repairs.

If you can get something with full-size tires (think car tires), you'll be better off than if you get something with 4.00 x 8, 4.00 x 10, or 4.00 x 12 tires. Simply put you'll put less wear and tear on the tires/bearings and have more options as to what tires you can put on. Additionally, if your in the middle of nowhere, you'll be able to find a tire at just about any tire shop, Wal-Mart, or gas station.

My trailer is a EZ-Loader, which is completely adjustable (being constructed with U-bolts that are completely movable) and can easily accommodate a 12-14-16' boat. I paid $275 for my trailer. I also like the ability to move the axle position on the trailer to adjust for weight/tracking as necessary (not that I've ever _needed_ to move it as such). The only thing I don't like about it is that it uses 'golf-cart sized' tires, which I consider less that optimum...but they do the job for my 12' tin no problem.

*Here's a pic of when I first bought it:*







*And this is what it looks like today with the added spare (although I've added a tongue wheel jack thingy as well):*






I plan to change the rear light to LED and add some side markers in the near future, a small ammo can tongue box, and do a complete repaint in the slightly-more-than-near future. :wink:


----------



## jasper60103 (Jun 25, 2012)

azekologi,
that's a cool looking trailer.


----------



## nomowork (Jul 1, 2012)

Not a tin, but I bought a brand new galvanized trailer for my 15 foot glass boat. It cost $1400 if I remember correctly but it was set up for that boat so well, I don't need guide posts to put boat back on the trailer. It was an ease of my mind thing.


----------



## Palmer812 (Jul 2, 2012)

I just got a 2012 EZ-Loader galvanized trailer for my Polar Kraft MV-1468 a month ago for $670 brand new.


----------



## azekologi (Jul 4, 2012)

jasper60103 said:


> azekologi,
> that's a cool looking trailer.



Thanks Jasper, I like it quite a bit. The way the rollers are positioned and move about makes it easy for me to drop the boat in as little as 6-8" of water without any problems. 

The most practical thing (for me) is the hard flat fenders. The metal is so thick/strong I can easily get on the while loading/unloading the boat and stay pretty dry. They can get a little slick, but I plan to add some grip tape soon. 

I also like that my boat rides about a foot lower in this trailer than my last 1963 homebuilt, hodge-podge, POS....man...glad I got rid of that thing.


----------

